# Holbren deal on Forrest blades



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Brian has recently aquired this companys goods and is having a sale on the inventory. Looks to be some good deals on the Forrest blades , Best Woodworking Equipment and Tools, like Forrest Saw Blades, from LibraWood


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like I will be ordering a new blade


----------

